# Rub bottles, chicken and etc.



## Rathog23 (Apr 9, 2019)

I just did my first smoke of some spatchcocked chicken on the WSM using the beginner recipe on TVWB. ( see newbie forum ).

 One concern I have is that while dumping rub on the chicken I was going back and forth between grabbing the rub bottles to pour on the chicken and then rubbing the yardbirds themselves.

 How do ya'll handle food safety during prep ?


----------



## bregent (Apr 9, 2019)

One hand touches the food, the other stays clean to handle other things like rubs, etc.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## chew2475 (Apr 9, 2019)

I was recently watching one of my favorite YouTube video channels and he keeps his spices in a canning jar.  He then has a separate canning jar lid with holes punched in it that he swaps in when ready to use.  When done he puts the regular lid back on and screws on the canning ring.  Makes it water tight and you can wash the jar under the sink to wash it off and not worry about water getting in the rub.


----------

